# Very basic trail questions, thanks!



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Look at the endurance tack shops. Lots of endurance riders ride english saddles to reduce the weight. They have lots of bags to attach to their saddles for those 50 mile rides where they want to carry jackets, hoof boots, lunches etc


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You can find saddle bags for english saddles, too. To jump on trail if you don't know how to jump, lean forward a bit, give your horse more rein, and grab onto some mane so you don't jerk the reins if you need to hold onto something.

Have fun, trail riding's a blast


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a cell phone holder that attaches like a watch to my wrist. It takes a little getting used to but having a cell phone in your saddle bags isn't a smart move. If you get tossed, there goes your cell phone! 

For other things, I would keep those in my saddle bags. They make some pretty awesome cantle bags these days for english saddles. I ride western so I have a pretty good assortment of bags...I think your options are a little more narrowed for english. 

As far as stream jumping, I don't like it. I like a horse to walk calmly through the stream. Approach the stream and let the horse get a good look. When you feel him wanting to launch, turn his face to the left or right. Repeat this process until the horse touches the water with a foot. This can be awkward at first until the horse gets the idea that walking through water is part of his job. I don't like stream jumpers because you never really know when they are going to jump. My BO got knocked out on a ride because she was looking for a good spot to have her horse jump over and POP! There he went! Knocked her clean out with his neck. 

I love trail riding! Good luck, be safe and have fun!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree with Corino.
This is a link to Stowaway bags -http://catalog.windridertack.com/browseGroup.cfm?item_group_id=46432
I use their cantal bag made for a western saddle & love it. It has all kinds of pockets in it. You can easliy fit 3 water bottles & a pair old macs in it & still have room. They make them for english saddles too. I like them because they don't slide around or bounce. 
I don't like jumping streams either because you never know what its like on the other side. For example the ground could be slippery or the mud really deep.
I always keep my cell phone on me.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't like jumping streams either but generally on a horse who is afraid of water, you don't have a choice - it's jump or don't cross!

With latte when she is going to jump a stream I give her the reins, grab some mane and just try stay sitting in the saddle but go with the movement.


----------



## ender (Aug 28, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> I don't like jumping streams either but generally on a horse who is afraid of water, you don't have a choice - it's jump or don't cross!


I'd rather teach them to cross - even those afraid of water will learn. Otherwise you're eventually going to run into something too wide to jump! I've crossed rivers, usually not deeper than just above the knee and easy to wade through, but definitely too wide to jump over.

That said, my mare sometimes prefers to jump small creeks that have really deep banks, rather than step down, you know? I let her when it looks safe, or cross at a sharp angle (kind of walking along it a few strides even) where I think it's too mucky for a safe takeoff or landing.

I currently use a western saddle for trail riding, but am actually looking for a stock saddle instead - a Tucker if I can find one used!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Great responses already. Thought I'd add that when I rode english on the trail, I got a pad with build in saddle pockets and a few d rings. 

The wrist cell phone holder is great, when I can remember to bring/wear it.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

1.)

I ride distance in an English saddle too and had similar troubles. I bought something similar to this: English Saddle Pads : AP Half Fleece Lining Saddle Pads with Pockets : Tack Wholesale.com It worked excellently; I really like it. 

Also, this English Cantle Saddlebag by Stowaway and this SNUG PAX ENGLISH POMMEL BAGS,english saddle bag,western saddle bag,endurance horse equipment,snug pack . I've had experience with both these and like them a lot. 


2.) I don't like to trot down steep hills; it puts a lot of strain on their front legs. For shallowish hills, the only thing you can do is lean back and have light contact with the reins to keep the horse from going too much over the forehand. It's going to be uncomfortable whatever you do. 


3.) I would attempt to train him to walk through water, but if you are on a group ride and have no time for training, grab mane and go into two point. Heels down, facing forwards, "folded over" yourself... Basicly, proper jumping form. Practice your two point and you'll be able to keep up. You probably just aren't strong enough yet.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Everything else has pretty much been addressed but for the second question, I do not like to trot down hill. It puts too much strain on the horses legs. Instead I slow to a walk and keep my weight slightly back and allow the horse to pick its way down without having to rush.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i have a cool little cell phone holder thing that goes around my boot and for my engliah saddle i have a saddle bag , there are lots for western but you have to look around a little more for english

i never trot down hill! im too afraid he'll lose his ballence, somethimes i even dismount and let him pick his way down(he follows me but i had to train him to do that)

for the stream part, he always used to jump so one day i went up to a stream dismounted, let him sniff around and stuff, then i walked half way in, took a carrot out of my pocket and took a bite, he loves carrots so when his fatty-ness got the better of him he slowly came in, i did that some more, until he'd follow me through, then we took it slow with me on him and now he splashes right on through!!!

i loovvee trail riding! have fun!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

as everyone else has said, saddle bags for your stuff! distancedepot.com has a lot of good trail riding/endurance things! 

I generally don't trot downhill, it does put a lot of strain on the horse, and one woman I ride with fractured her horse's leg by doing this too much. Now, trotting down a hill every now and then (as long as it isn't steep) you'll probably be okay. But I wouldn't make it a habit. I only do it in CTR competitions since I need to keep time and if it's a slight downhill. 

Personally I don't jump streams on purpose, I walk through them. HOWEVER, I have ridden horses who have refused and jumped instead of crossing and to make sure you don't slam down I just don't come out of the saddle (it's not like they have to get up over something high). I lean forward, but keep my butt on the horse. that way when you come down you are already on the horse and can't slam them. If you do go up just maintain your leg position and body position long enough so that you can come down slowly and smoothly....you might need to strengthen your leg to do this.


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone, keep ém coming!
We have streams near the barn with a bit of a bank, so maybe I'll go out there with some carrots and get to work! He's OK if it's a flat stream, it was the bank he didn't like. I have plenty strong legs, just wasn't quite ready for the whole thing!
As far as downhill, this is hunt county and most in the group hunt, so I think they trot down hill fairly often. It wasn't steep. But I'm glad to know it's just kinda awkward for everyone.
I think I need one of those cell phone things that attaches to the boot!
Oh, and here's a couple pics of us. I'm on the black/dark bay quarter horse.
Before: "This is exciting!"
After: "We are tired!"


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with most of what was said before. As for the phone, I keep mine in my pants pocket. I've used different types of holders and either the holder comes off or the phone comes out to easily. We've almost lost our phones several times but were lucky to find them. As for the stream crossing, you'll just need to practice more until he gets more comfortable and walks across. Finally, trotting down a hill is dangerous, unless it isn't very steep at all. It makes it hard to see any hole in the ground. You are better off having him walk down it.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr. Big has jumped three times with me. Twice were itty bitty logs in the trail he could have stepped over but since we were trotting he took little hops. No big deal.

The third time we were stopped by a little snow melt about six inches wide. He walked across it on the outbound leg but was completely stopped coming home. I thought I was prepared for him to jump but I was still trying to coax him into stepping across.

I say I thought I was prepared. I was prepared to feel him gather himself and jump. He didn't gather himself. At all. No warning. The Mrs. was watching and she agreed that she didn't see any warning either. 

The funny part is that he mostly jumped straight up with only a touch of forward to clear the dribble of water. I knew I flew high off the saddle--the Mrs. said there was a good foot and a half of air between my backsides and the saddle. She was all set for me to land--hard--in the snow. Somehow (and even I don't have a clue how I did it) I managed to land in the seat just like nothing had happened and walk off. 

Of course, all three riders were laughing so hard we nearly fell off the horses, anyway! 

That was the second time Mr. Big really SHOULD have dumped me and didn't. I'm starting to think he knows how to move to get me back over/into the saddle so I don't fall off. But, then again, maybe I'm being a little anthropomorphic in my imaginings!

We've never had to cross and actual stream yet. But we will. I don't know how skitish he'll be. But I'll find out.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Check out these sites: Horse Gear | Horse Riding Gear and Endurance Tack for Trail Riding Trail & Endurance Saddles, Syd Hill Saddles, Chilean Endurance and Trail Saddles, Horse Tack, Accessories, Gear and Saddle Collection - WindRiderTack.com 
WESTERN POMMEL BAGS, western saddle bag,treeless saddle bag,trail riding,endurance riding,snug pack,no bounce pack,uni bag THey all have different bags for all types of saddles. 

You have a good idea of taking your horse to the creek crossing and teaching him to walk over it and not jump. It took a friend of mine and I an hour to get my sons QH to walk in from the one side of a creek (small drop of less than 1'). She had no issues with the other side (flat). Now she walks thru creeks or water with no issues.


----------



## jsandberg (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree I prefer not to trot downhill again just prefer to lean back a little and allow the horse to follow his own way down the hill.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Check out www.snugpax.com I love her stuff and she makes saddle bags of all sizes for all types of saddles. I like them because they don't bounce around if they are attached correctly.

Work at teaching your horse to walk through water - ours really enjoy it, especially in the summer, and I want to take mine swimming sometime. We couldn't figure out why the water in our 100 gal. stock tank kept getting so filthy last summer, until one day I looked up the hill and saw my 15hh TWH, Honey, standing in it. This is her favorite way to cool off on a hot day!


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

If you go to the distancedepot.com you will find many things in the way of saddle bags and creative storage methods for trail riding. I don't know how you can trot down hill and have it not hurt you kidneys. I perfer you have my horse walk down any slighly steep hill. A gradual decline you can trot if you keep you back straighter like the same angle as the trees next to the trail. Jumping over the stream is not acceptable you should if you horse jumps a stream go back through over and over and over until it walks through.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Horses do not have 3-D vision. To them a body of water be it a stream, creek, river, even a puddle looks like a hole in the ground. Teaching a horse at home to step into water or cross water is the most preferred time. Or if you have a friend whose horse has learned to not fear water you could help your horse learn by doing.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If I am going out on a really long trail ride, I will use a back pack and put some food, water, and cell phone, etc in there...

On my normal trail rides (erm, normal for me is no less then 3 hours!Lol!), I have my cell phone in a case that slides onto my belt, I have a pocket knife...in pocket, Lol! Camera goes in another pocket (you never know what you might see on the trail!). Those are about the only things I really carry on a "normal" basis. 

I don't trot downhill, but when a horse breaks into it, I just lean back and sit it, rather than try to post it...the horse usually will stop trotting, just because your body is still, as well. Usually I don't really interfere with my horse when he is going up or down a hill...just grab the mane in one hand, and reins in the other, loosely, and pick up his head or turn if I absolutely need to...otherwise I let the horse pick the path as he's going to know best anyway. 

Water crossings are no different; I pretty much stay out of his way...let him get a good sniff of the crossing, and then nudge him forward; IF the horse jumps, I will take that as a meaning that he needs to cross it a few more times to get the feel for it...and I will cross it until he starts doing so pleasantly, and not like a freight train! As far as being 'prepared for a jump', I just sit in a normal position, and if I feel him gathering his hinder to jump I will just grab mane with my rein hand, so I don't pop him in the mouth...I will "sit" the jump rather than trying to stand it. Then I take him back across until he realizes the water won't eat him and starts going into, rather than over.


----------



## Sunshinszy (May 12, 2011)

I have a mare that sometimes likes to jump or "hop" across a small stream. I found that I was tensing up and cueing her to jump. I finally would relax and she would still do it. I was finally told to shake the rein with 1 finger ever so gently. Just so she knows that the bit is still there. It has worked wonderfully. She is walking through everything now. 

On your next question. I don't think you should trot down hill. You could risk slipping on loose rocks or soft dirt. I think you should trust your horse going downhill and give them their head and go slow. Don't stop them, just keep them under control. 

I hope this helps. Have fun!


----------

